# Our grandson has arrived!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

........Nolan William Dotlich, born 4/17/09, 11:43 p.m., 8 lbs. 4 oz., 21" long. My husband Bill is thrilled beyond words to have a namesake. Nolan is the son of my step-son, Bear and his wife Meisha. He is beautiful and we are madly in love with him.

Nolan William, less then 24 hours old.

















Three generations, Bear, Nolan and Bill.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg what a beautiful baby


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Kim!

Your new grandson is precious beyond words! I love his dark hair and his little fingers......your husband and his son are also quite handsome. Congrats to your entire family


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim, little Nolan William looks perfect. I know you and Bill enjoyed your visit this weekend. :cloud9: The only thing better than puppy breath is the smell of a new baby. Congrats! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He is one beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nolan is just as handsome as can be. He's beautiful, you should be a proud grandma! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone! Little Nolan has more hair then his daddy and his grandpa!!! :smrofl:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS! I am so happy for your family! Nolan is such a cutie!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! 
Kim, I really do think that's one of the prettiest babies I've ever seen and I mean that. He's absolutely beautiful. :wub: 
You guys are all so lucky! 
Nolan's lucky to be born into such a wonderful loving family, you and Bill are lucky for have such a beautiful grandchild and Bear and Meisha are so lucky to be that blessed. 
Big hugs to Nolan and the whole family.
Jane


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW....Kim, he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, he is soooo precious,,.....CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Many congrats to you and your beautiful family!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a beautiful baby little Nolan is Kim. Congratulations. What fun you will have with him. He is precious.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, He is one beautiful baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats grandma and grandpa  you have a beautiful gift from God. May little Nolan William have a life that is blessed with health and happiness and love.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Nolan is gorgeous!!!!!! [attachment=51455:bravo.gif]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Kim and Family. Are you a Nana or a Grandma?
xoxoxo


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Kim ~

So happy for you, your hubby and family! 

Nolan is beautiful and a true blessing!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Kim - Nolan :wub: is a beautiful baby!! You're so lucky to be a grandma and I know you and your family will have lots of joy
with that precious little boy! :dothewave: 
:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, what a beautiful little boy. :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow- now that is a really beautiful baby! Look at that complection, color, hair.......you are so belssed!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He is one beautiful baby...congratulations !


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:wub: Beautiful baby!!!! WOW.
Congratulations Grandma and Grandpa.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations. Nolan is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Dear Kim...
:wub: CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your most exquisite baby Nolan. He already looks so GERBER!! Love him! He was very fortunate to have been born into such a wonderful family and so many loving arms... xxxix N :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

hes gorgeous


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a beautiful baby! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations, Kim!!! He is absolutely DARLING!!! :heart: Such a beautiful family...I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*he is very pretty. what a handsome little boy.
like an angel he's sleeping there in your arms.

thank you for sharing and CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beautiful baby boy :wub: Congratulations!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Nolan is adorable :wub: cherish him while you can :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am in love........he is just darling! Congratulations! I can see why you are just delighted with Nolan!!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: What a cutie! Congratulations.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Your grandson is an absolute beauty :wub2: Congrats!!!!!


----------

